# Met a "therapy dog" last night...curious as to your opinions



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Last evening I was pacing the halls of the hospital where DH was having knee replacement surgery. It was a horrible evening in about a thousand different ways (surgery delayed for hours, no info on his status for much too long, stressed to the nth degree).

At one point, I saw a very nice older couple coming in the main doors with a gorgeous little sheltie who they were sort of pulling along. By that time, what I needed most in life, short of actual information about the health of my husband, was a dog fix. I asked them from my seat about six feet away if I could say hello.

Here's where it got...troubling. The poor little guy immediately crept between his mama's feet and turned his head away, even though I hadn't approached him or even looked at him very long. She says, "Oh, he always does that with everyone when we come here every Tuesday but he's okay if you sit on the floor." So I sat down on the floor, turned away from him, and continued talking to them while not looking at him directly.

His body language was really upsetting to me. He was so obviously miserable being there but trying to be a good boy...eyes averted, ears back, paw up, licking his lips, looking back at the door..all of the calming signals. Then his mama picked him up and dumped him right next to me...and he crouched down and froze. She says, "Oh he'll never go to anyone but if I put him next to them, he'll stay right there."

Seriously? I get that they're really nice people who want to do a nice thing for people in the hospital. This isn't a small hospital, BTW. How does a dog like this end up as a certified therapy dog? I mean, I suppose he passed a CGC test and maybe that was enough, but does anyone ever test the dog in the environment in which the therapy work will happen?

Eventually I reached a hand toward him a little bit along the floor without looking at him directly and he sniffed it, and then I scratched his chest a little without looking at him and he relaxed a tiny bit. Then his father says, "Oh, I've never seen him so sleepy here before, he must really like you."

It just made me really sad for the little guy and I was curious as to what those of you with therapy credentials thought. I can't imagine what it must be like for him to be approached by people who don't read dogs well or at all or who have mental or physical disabilities.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Two of my dogs are certified and registered with Therapy Dogs International and their testing requirements are very strict. Was this an actual certified pet therapy dog? I've heard some facilities will allow the dog of a patient to visit, which has caused problems for the actual certified therapy dog/handler team that is visitng. Therapy dogs usually need to pass obedience as well as temperament testing. A shy or fearful dog is not pet therapy material. 

Part 7 of TDI Test: Dog should show a willingness to visit a person and to demonstrate that it can be made readily accessible for petting (small dogs can be held or placed on lap), larger dogs can sit on a chair or stand close to the patient to be easily reached.

Obviously this type of dog should not be allowed into a facility. This type of unwillingness to visit along with its fear could cause it to bite or nip, which would then open a can of worms as far as the legalities.

You may want to alert the volunteer office of the hospital about the dogs apprehensiveness to visit with patients. After all, that is the purpose of the visit.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

As your experience indicates, not everyone who wants their dog to be a therapy dog has a dog who wants to be a therapy dog. And often therapy dogs will be great in one type of setting but not really comfortable in another.

Each facility sets it's own rules about what dogs can visit. It can range from requiring certification from Delta/Pet Partners or TDI plus on site training and trial period to just having a CGC or even just appearing to be friendly and under control.

It doesn't sound like the dog in question should be doing therapy work at least in a hospital. A good therapy team is just that, a team, and both the dog and handler should be suited to and enjoy the work. The dog should enjoy interacting with people it doesn't already know and be steady and unflappable.

I don't think your experience is that uncommon. I've heard a few other people report somewhat similar experiences . . . hospital therapy dogs who seemed to have no joy or interest in greeting those they're meeting.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I met a therapy dog, a standard poodle, in a hospital last year. The owner was taking him room to room. It was clear that while the dog was willing to put up with being petted, he really would rather not have been petted. I quit the interaction pretty quickly. I guess that some people would enjoy petting him, if they didn't realize he wasn't interested.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

If the dog is unwilling to be pet, the owner/handler should pay attention. While doing pet therapy visitation you must always be aware of your dog. Any sign(s) of stress should be noted. At our training classes, we advise potential therapy dog handlers to be aware of what may stress their dog and we also advise what to look for as far as stress in the dog..... Drooling, Paw Sweat, and Shedding, yawning, etc., etc. If the dog is uncomfortable, it should be removed from the situation before anything happens.

Humans sometimes get it in their head that they want to visit a certain type of institution with the dog but the dog isn't suited to that particular location. The dog must feel comfortable and willing.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max and I have pretty much stopped doing any therapy work, because the last few things we did, he was so obviously uncomfortable that I refuse to put him in those situations. He loves people, he loves to be petted, and that part is great - but he hates the nursing home, he hates being inside stores for more than 10 minutes, we went to a basketball game and he just wanted out of the gym.

It makes me sad that someone would continue to take their dog where he doesn't want to go.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I recently read an article about how stressful being a therapy dog can be for certain dogs. It really made me think that many times it is the owner but not the dog that wants to do the therapy work.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> I recently read an article about how stressful being a therapy dog can be for certain dogs. It really made me think that many times it is the owner but not the dog that wants to do the therapy work.


I've thought this many times when I read threads where people are determined that their puppy will be a therapy dog.
Max loved it at first, but after our Anna died, he was done with the nursing home. I would love to visit the people, but I realized after a couple of times that he didn't love it any more. So we stopped.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for all of your thoughtful replies. I guess I'm hoping that when he did get upstairs to where he was used to going he would be more comfortable?

I hate to see an unhappy dog...and he reminded me so much of our sheltie mix who was also a little shy. She trusted me completely and she'd do whatever I asked of her, but that wasn't the same as enjoying it so I did my best never to push her past her comfort level if I could help it.

I'm wondering if "My dog is a therapy dog" is becoming the new dog owner status symbol? Again, they were really nice people and clearly adored their dog...just didn't know what he was telling them.

I always wanted to do therapy work with a dog, but the dogs I've had when I finally had the time to pursue it wouldn't have enjoyed it. I thought about it a lot with our Golden, Boomer, because he had a wonderful gentle temperament. But he was always a little uneasy in strange environments and always really glad to get home, and my belief was that if he wasn't going to LOVE the work then I wouldn't ask it of him.

Interesting discussion. Thanks again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's really sad to hear, feel bad for this dog. It doesn't sound like he was enjoying what he was doing or being in the hospital. 

My mom was recently in a Hospice center before she passed, a small poodle that was a Therapy Dog came into her room. I don't know if this dog was certified or not as an official Therapy Dog. She wasn't that friendly or outgoing IMO. She did come up to me, then turned her back and didn't really seem interested in being petted or interacting really, although it was nice to see her. I was really missing my two at this point. I wasn't sure if it was me or if she was like this with everyone she visited. 

I hope your husband had his surgery and it went well. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If this dog was a certified therapy dog and was showing this aversion during testing, the tester/observer should have told the owners that the dog wasn't a good therapy dog candidate. That's one of the hard parts of being a tester/observer is that sometimes the dog isn't cut out to be a therapy dog, or the owner isn't cut out to be a therapy dog handler and they have to be told this.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

CM--you're such a sweetie to ask...yes, he had his surgery and has been in the hospital for two days and is sixteen kinds of miserable. Mostly he's miserable because he's had almost no sleep for three days now. I do not understand why hospital wards are always so incredibly noisy...you'd think they'd want the patients to get some sleep?

And no therapy dogs came to see him, either! He's in dog withdrawal...but I get to bring him home today! Now there's a new kind of "gotcha day."


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

fostermom said:


> If this dog was a certified therapy dog and was showing this aversion during testing, the tester/observer should have told the owners that the dog wasn't a good therapy dog candidate. That's one of the hard parts of being a tester/observer is that sometimes the dog isn't cut out to be a therapy dog, or the owner isn't cut out to be a therapy dog handler and they have to be told this.


That's one of the things I was wondering about. I know the main training facility in that town that does therapy certification testing (it's where I take my dogs, even though it's two hours away, because they have some really good people). The next time I'm in there, I'll probably ask if they know him.

I know it would be really difficult to look at someone who has worked hard with their dog and say, "Hey, your boy loves you and is trying really hard, but he's not cut out for this and it's cruel to ask him," so I was wondering if somehow that didn't happen when it should have.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> CM--you're such a sweetie to ask...yes, he had his surgery and has been in the hospital for two days and is sixteen kinds of miserable. Mostly he's miserable because he's had almost no sleep for three days now. I do not understand why hospital wards are always so incredibly noisy...you'd think they'd want the patients to get some sleep?
> 
> And no therapy dogs came to see him, either! He's in dog withdrawal...but I get to bring him home today! Now there's a new kind of "gotcha day."


I'm glad to hear your DH had his surgery and is coming home today. I don't know what it is about Hospitals either, the few times I have been in one, I have gotten very little to no sleep. I think it was a combination of all the noise and having a nurse what seemed like far too often checking my vitals or taking blood.

I know once your husband is home, he will be able to rest, you'll be there to take care of him and the dogs will be so glad to see him again and shower him with all kinds of attention and kisses. 

Hope his recovery goes well, wishing him a speedy one too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Glad you hubby is coming along. Right after I broke my hip 2 years ago this Sept, my one SIL had knee replacement surgery. I was surprised that I was in the hospital longer than her since I only had had to have three 5 inch pins put in my hip, no replacement. Also, she didn't hae to have to go into rehab and I did--spent 17 days there.

And you do not get sleep in the hospital. A year ago this Sept. I was in for 12 days with kidney failure and then developed severe bronchitis due to room being so cold. Well, they take vitals every 4 hours--8, noon, 4:00, 8:00, Midnight, 4:Am, etc. So you go to bed at 10 and at midnight, here they are to take vitals. Seems like you just get back to sleep and here they are at 4AM to take them. Barely drift back off, and between 4:30 and 5:00 there they were to draw blood EVERY MORNING. Get back to sleep and at 6:00, waking me up to give me my thyroid pill--tho I didn't get breakfast til 8:00 or sometimes later. Just doze off in the day and it was being woke up for vitals, to go get chest x-rayed, to go down to dialysis, to get that oral antibiotic or get the IV one changed. Never ending, no more than 2-3 hours sleep at a time. I came home after I ended dialysis and my kidney had repaired itself, and slept 12 hours!.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> That's one of the things I was wondering about. I know the main training facility in that town that does therapy certification testing (it's where I take my dogs, even though it's two hours away, because they have some really good people). The next time I'm in there, I'll probably ask if they know him.
> 
> I know it would be really difficult to look at someone who has worked hard with their dog and say, "Hey, your boy loves you and is trying really hard, but he's not cut out for this and it's cruel to ask him," so I was wondering if somehow that didn't happen when it should have.


I think this is definitely an issue. Sometimes the same person who teaches a therapy dog class is the evaluator at the end of the class. They certainly have a conflict doing the evaluation and many dogs will behave differently in a familiar location like the training room with familiar people than they will in an unfamiliar setting. Of course if they go regularly to a hospital or nursing home they should become accustomed to the sights, sounds, and routine there.

Last summer I assisted as a volunteer at a therapy dog evaluation and had a chance to observe a number of different dogs go through the test. There was quite a bit of variation in their temperaments. There was one that I remember thinking was an absolute natural and a couple that while they were able to pass the test really didn't seem like they would offer much comfort to a stranger.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Wishing your DH a quick recovery!

My Bailey and Blossom (both at the bridge now, both Goldens) were both certified with Therapy Dogs International. I never did hospital work with them but I did school/library reading programs and nursing home and senior center visits with them. 

Bailey was a puppy mill pup rescue who was a very insecure puppy but through a lot of training and confidence building agility grew into a terrific dog. He had shy quirks all his life but LOVED those visits. I had bandannas made for them with their names and "please pet me" on them. As soon as he saw his bandanna he "turned on" - like an actor preparing for the stage. 

He also "knew" what the people we were visiting needed. With the little old ladies, he would gently back his butt in between two of them sitting together for petting... with the older guy who was spunky he'd prance for him and "roo roo" to him. He would walk up to the little girl with Downs Syndrome and sit still in front of her while she hung on him in a huge hug. It was like he knew what those people needed and was happy to give it to them. If he had ever shown me signs that the dog you are describing did, his "career" would have been over. 

Blossom was a rescue (got her about age 5) and her love in life was being petted. She would eagerly trot from person to person in a room full of seniors soaking in the attention of each one. For the reading program she would lie on her side and let the little boy with autism use her as a pillow - she let him lead her into the principles office while he explained that "she didn't hurt" (meaning she was soft to pet). He could use language but often didn't speak and he could read at a younger age level than he was, but wouldn't - except to Blossom. From week to week he would remember that she was Blossom and that I was "Miss Judy" (he often wouldn't or didn't remember names easily). Teachers were thrilled at his progress and Blossom loved every minute of her attentionfests! If she didn't we simply wouldn't have done it.

We "retired" when her favorite old lady passed away, on the next two visits Blossom wasn't herself at the retirement home. I knew it wasn't the same for her without Veronica, so we stopped going there. Simple as that. When Blossom died one of the things I whispered into her ear while she was passing was "to go find Veronica in heaven". I like to think Veronica (and all the relatives we have who are gone) give her lots and lots of petting! 

Belle and Georgie don't seem like they would love it, so I haven't certified either of them... but Gunner I think may be another story. Even at 4 months the way he interacts with humans has me wondering if he will want a bandanna... maybe Bailey told him about bandannas when he sent him to us?!?


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

That's interesting and sad for that dog. If I was a patient in the hospital a dog like that would either make me sad or stressed. That would not be comforting to have to entice a scared dog to come to me just so I can pet it.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

B and G Mom said:


> Wishing your DH a quick recovery!
> 
> My Bailey and Blossom (both at the bridge now, both Goldens) were both certified with Therapy Dogs International. I never did hospital work with them but I did school/library reading programs and nursing home and senior center visits with them.
> 
> ...


This was Max with our Anna. 
When his friend Misty, who was also a Golden, and a therapy dog with the same group, went to the Bridge, I whispered to her to go find Anna. 

Now I have to go find a tissue.


----------

